# 01282017. Bw.



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm up! Good luck!!!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

We're up too in a bw pine. Good luck!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Not in bw but in a pine in Alabama. Bow in hand.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Should be a good morning for us.


----------



## Floridacracker (Oct 5, 2016)

Up in Eglin good luck!!!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Not in BW but in a swamp, good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

By the way saw 8 on the way up..


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Buck down!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

You fast. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Came into a few small grunts.


----------



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

How big. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bout damn time! Did u shoot twice?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just killed a pig, he's free to anybody after 9:00. I'm in holt


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Settled in a tree in Bama with a bow. Brother is a ways away watching a cutover. We seen a small racked buck chasing a doe crossing the rd before daybreak. Nice morning. Calm and cold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

Son and I sitting on the ground watching a fire lane. Already got a good BJ this morning. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Think I just missed a decent buck. He was trotting pretty good.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll take the pig


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Damn, active already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Dammit sounds like yall on them good over there this morning. I was able to slip out this morning for a bit. Nothing at all here but woodpeckers. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

pirate said:


> I'll take the pig


Good deal just send me your number and I'll text you when I'm done and meet you with him


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Pm'd you with it.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Grunted in a little one horn cow horn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck fellas. Sitting today out, I'll be back at it tomorrow


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Just shot another one. Tagged out climbing down.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

People killin all around me, sound like Fourth of July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Dude just shot a second buck. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

You rolling. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Black water bounty. I need to thank you for my biggest buck. Was sitting in my stand when I read your buck came to a grunt. I picked mine up and hit it a couple short times. This guy comes running to it! Baldwin county buck!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

There's number one...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Saw a decent rack buck. Heard me grunt. Stared. Walked off. Got about 140 from me.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you just shot about 5 min ago and then started getting blown at... you almost made me jump out of my tree....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice buck Matt,I know your on cloud nine ,when you get a chance tell us the story.....Congrats on number 2,also.......your on fire.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job by all involved in the slaughter.....!!! Congrats!!! Almost night night time fer me!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm hunting a stand on my place and haven't seen diddly squat. Been in this tree since before daylight


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Been in a stand since daylight and blanked as well.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Only seen birds myself 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

This sucks. Fee like I'm in the desert with all these guns going off... seen tons of deer every time I've sat here.... except today... smh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Spike just walked under me


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I've seen 2 does. I was happy about that until I checked on this thread, now I got my frown back on...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

This. Is. Dumb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Had a doe and yearling come thru, me and her had a stand off, they left, I did some grunting, guess I grunted in a little fella, he saw me move and did a belly flop thru the water and swamp I thought nothing could live in except alligators, just gonna keep on keepin on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floridacracker (Oct 5, 2016)

Two slicks out front, ones hair on her haunches is all ruffed up, maybe she is the local Harlet


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Two small 8 pts following a doe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rub it in...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Still waiting on the pic for the second buck. That's the only way I'm gonna see anything. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Goose eggs for me also! Maybe this evening.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Number two


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

The doe and yearling came running back in, thought o yeah here we go, it was a button buck dogging her, she got up on her hind legs and started kicking his ass, then he gets up on his hind legs and starts fighting back, thought the yearling was gonna start blowing the rape whistle, entertaining for a few anyways


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Finally success!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> I'm hunting a stand on my place and haven't seen diddly squat. Been in this tree since before daylight
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




You and I must be hunting the same woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It's about time for lunch. I''m thinking chicken buffet.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> Finally success!




Don't get any better than that, cept maybe a few beers later on.. Congrats !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Black water bounty. I need to thank you for my biggest buck. Was sitting in my stand when I read your buck came to a grunt. I picked mine up and hit it a couple short times. This guy comes running to it! Baldwin county buck!


That's what I'm talking about. Congrats man great buck!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Seen 12 today boys. Passed a little basket 8. I'm really only looking to score on a hog. We have two UUUGE boars on cam....never in person. Great day to be outdoors though!

Hunt over. Back home. One of the other members got blanked. The other saw 6. Nothing special so nothing died.

And congrats to those with bucks posted today...they sum nice 'uns!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Piney wood


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations on two nice bucks. Im down, had a doe and a yearling come through right at daylight nothing following. Bet I heard 30 shots before 7am. My spot I sat this morning was freshly burned so not sure if I want to go back there tonight or find a new spot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Saw one deer in the distance. Left early should of dressed warmer. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Eatn lunch then goin back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Back up, different stand.

Nice afternoon, so far.

LET'S GET IT ON!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Just left docs office, got the flu......heading to the woods !! Good luck!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Just left docs office, got the flu......heading to the woods !! Good luck!


Don't mess around with that stuff. I know a guy about your age that died from it last year.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ended up seeing 3 this morning. Two basket rack bucks and a doe. Both were on her trail just cruising. Brother seen two does. This wind shifted so we are in a different spot this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Don't mess around with that stuff. I know a guy about your age that died from it last year.


Dang Jeff, calling out ole DD cause he's an OLD dude....hahahaha!!!:shifty::thumbup:


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Got to the woods at noon figured guys would have been getting lunch. Nope every spot I wanted to hunt with the west wind had multiple trucks at it. Ended up in a spot I have never been. Hoping for something but don't feel great about it. The wind picked up now and boy is it cutting through me getting cold already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Been one hell of a stressful week for me... but, alas, I am finally in the tree... I need to kill a deer bad.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Got to the woods at noon figured guys would have been getting lunch. Nope every spot I wanted to hunt with the west wind had multiple trucks at it. Ended up in a spot I have never been. Hoping for something but don't feel great about it. The wind picked up now and boy is it cutting through me getting cold already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are usually the best sits. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

lettheairout said:


> Those are usually the best sits.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12




Really not looking forward to the walk out. I went where I new there would not be a truck. Only a very desperate hunter would walk through what I did knowing they were going to have to do it again in the dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Just left docs office, got the flu......heading to the woods !! Good luck!


Did your wife say, "I don't want to hear it when you get home"?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> Been one hell of a stressful week for me... but, alas, I am finally in the tree... I need to kill a deer bad.


Your single with no kids, right?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Your single with no kids, right?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yep. Lol.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

You just wait John B, you just wait.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> You just wait John B, you just wait.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Oh I know...

Totaled my truck sunday night leaving the hutton unit. Not my fault, no broken bones, great insurance. Still stressful.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have No idea what happened the last thirty minutes in the woods, but that was the best nap ever.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Glad you are alright, NEW TRUCK!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Oh I know...
> 
> Totaled my truck sunday night leaving the hutton unit. Not my fault, no broken bones, great insurance. Still stressful.


Now you gotta tell the story. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Now you gotta tell the story.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


He can't say to much it's still under investigation. Let's just say a "plug", tranny hooker, over easy egg and a snorkel was all found in the truck.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Splittine said:


> He can't say to much it's still under investigation. Let's just say a "plug", tranny hooker, over easy egg and a snorkel was all found in the truck.


Well maybe you can sell him that duramax. He gonna need a ride. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Now you gotta tell the story.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Well, after leaving the hutton unit with my tail between my legs, I was traveling southbound on avalon in the left lane, approaching the light just south of the interstate (eastbound I-10 exit/entrance) the light was red, and a car stopped in the right lane. As I slowly rolled to the light from about 125 yards out, the light went green so I accelerated as there is a merge not far down the road. The girl stopped in the right lane thought that to be a great time to turn left on to the interstate... squared up on her pretty good. No chance to brake, honk horn, just able to swerve enough to avoid a direct hit.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> He can't say to much it's still under investigation. Let's just say a "plug", tranny hooker, over easy egg and a snorkel was all found in the truck.


I do like my eggs over easy... lol


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

John B. said:


> I do like my eggs over easy... lol




But how do you like your tranny hookers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

nastukey said:


> But how do you like your tranny hookers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knowing John, probably pre-op.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Heck with this, got the chills....heading home.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Back on track people! Brought my Pastor out to sit for his fit time in many years. Had a 2 point stroll through following my doe call and doe pee.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have never heard the term 2 point to describe a deer. I guess maybe it only had one antler with 2 points?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> I have never heard the term 2 point to describe a deer. I guess maybe it only had one antler with 2 points?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You are correct, broken 4 point


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I had pshyco chic (doe) feeding around me this evening. She would attack and run off all the other does. Other does would move further down the creek and she wouldn't allow it. I started to shoot her, just because she reminded me of a girlfriend I once had.

Oh wait, she is my wife of 30 years.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw a few does... no horns.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Seen 15-16 deer half of which were bucks. Hard to do but let a 18" wide 8pt walk to do some growing.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Crazy day for me. Hadn't seen a deer all year and today I have 2-3 working around me. One answered my doe can with a growl and proceeded to work around me in the thick stuff and never showed himself. He started giving a tree grief. Examination of the camera indicated he was at least a six (blurry pic) and there were 4 other deer in the plot. Glad I listened to my gut and moved a stand here and sat this afternoon. Haven't made a morning and evening sit all season. I know where I'll be next time. Deer passed within 20 yards of the tree I thought about climbing. Unfortunately I had a bad angle on this buck and the plot. Still a crazy, exciting day...love the deer woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POPX2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Outside9 said:


> I had pshyco chic (doe) feeding around me this evening. She would attack and run off all the other does. Other does would move further down the creek and she wouldn't allow it. I started to shoot her, just because she reminded me of a girlfriend I once had.
> 
> Oh wait, she is my wife of 30 years.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



That's dang funny right there, I don't care who you are. My son and I have been in a few stands in Century the past couple of weekends, a few does, a spike and a group of turkeys.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I didn't see a thing that was dumb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Worst hunting day in a while. Lunch with inlaws ran late so I was late getting out to BW. First spot, truck...second spot, truckS, third spot, truck!! Literally wandered around before just sitting in an open bottom cussing and waiting for dark so I could get the heck out'a there


----------

